# Best Cordless Power Tools



## bigredd

This fits into the "etc." category of this forum. What's your favorite brand of cordless power tools and why. With all of the power tool companies now coming out with brushless motors, anyone have experience using these new tools? Is the advertised increases in motor life, run time and power real or just hype. And lastly, are the benefits worth the premium cost over standard 4 pole motor tools.

I have been lucky enough to be selected by Home Depot in their Seeds Program, which offers a variety of products "direct from the manufacturer" in exchange for an honest review. So far I've received several Millwaukee Fuel M18 and M12 products, along with the Ridgid 18 volt Xr4 Drill and Impact Driver Kit. I've been real impressed with the new Milwaukee Fuel Products. This month I'm getting a Milwaukee M18 Fuel 3/8" impact wrench kit (2654-22CT).


----------



## ncpete

My personal selection has been DeWalt. They were the only things we used on the flooring crews I used to work on, and that bled over to my personal selection. Almost all 18V, not working in the trades now, my wife gives me fits when I tell her I need to pick up the SWEET lithium batteries they have for these now (my XRP batteries have died from non use). I have 9.6v DW screwdrive/drills and they never miss a beat for me. 

Were I to restock the entire shop right now, I would get the 20V Max stuff they have out now. Great power and performance, very light weight compared to the 18v products. 

All my sanders, save one PC are yellow, too, and many of my corded tools are also yellow, though I do have a sweet Hitachi router, and a Bosch Pony. 

My brother in law was a test engineer at the Black&Decker/DeWalt plant here in Fayetteville. In his experience with tools, he was most impressed with the Hitachi stuff on the test bench. They ran a reciprocating saw test, with PC, DW, and Hitachi (those are the brands I remember - but there were others as part of the batch), with 5# weights hanging off a saw-blade tang, running wide open until something broke. The PC's were all done within 20 hours. The DW's were hanging on upwards of 60 hours averaged. The Hitachi's were finally taken off the bench at over 120 hours, and when torn down showed NO remarkable signs of internal wear. At least for recip saws, Hitachi is the benchmark product B&D/DW uses now.


----------



## bigredd

I've always been a Dewalt cordless owner, but I must say Milwaukee's new line of brushless M18/M12 Fuel tools are just awesome. The two M12 tools (screwdriver and 1/2" drill/driver) I've reviewed have power ratings approaching 18 volt tools with half the weight and bulk. The brushless motor also last all day without a recharge. 

I also have the Milwaukee M18 Fuel (2604-22) hammer drill/driver, which has best-in-class power and runs all day on the new 4 amp-hour batteries. Dewalt is slowly moving toward brushless and Makita has limited offerings.


----------



## zogger

ncpete said:


> My personal selection has been DeWalt. They were the only things we used on the flooring crews I used to work on, and that bled over to my personal selection. Almost all 18V, not working in the trades now, my wife gives me fits when I tell her I need to pick up the SWEET lithium batteries they have for these now (my XRP batteries have died from non use). I have 9.6v DW screwdrive/drills and they never miss a beat for me.
> 
> Were I to restock the entire shop right now, I would get the 20V Max stuff they have out now. Great power and performance, very light weight compared to the 18v products.
> 
> All my sanders, save one PC are yellow, too, and many of my corded tools are also yellow, though I do have a sweet Hitachi router, and a Bosch Pony.
> 
> My brother in law was a test engineer at the Black&Decker/DeWalt plant here in Fayetteville. In his experience with tools, he was most impressed with the Hitachi stuff on the test bench. They ran a reciprocating saw test, with PC, DW, and Hitachi (those are the brands I remember - but there were others as part of the batch), with 5# weights hanging off a saw-blade tang, running wide open until something broke. The PC's were all done within 20 hours. The DW's were hanging on upwards of 60 hours averaged. The Hitachi's were finally taken off the bench at over 120 hours, and when torn down showed NO remarkable signs of internal wear. At least for recip saws, Hitachi is the benchmark product B&D/DW uses now.



That is pretty interesting!

I just looked, no battery operated chainsaw yet though.


----------



## Milkweed Seed

The new milwaukee M18 fuel line is pretty sweet IMO. I like their radio with the iPod dock too.


----------



## HD2010

I have always had good luck with Millwaukee.


----------



## bigredd

Recently got a Milwaukee 2655-22, 18 Volt Fuel 1/2" Impact Wrench. Also have the 2654-22, which is the 3/8" version. They have 3 torque settings and run for days without a charge. Awesome tools.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I have the Rigid X4 drill and impact driver,its not the best but it works great for what i use it for.


----------



## jmatteau

Not being in a trade and just using my power tools for homeowner use, I have found Ryobi to be pretty decent. Batteries are cheap and so far my Drills, Sawzall, circlular saw, sander, flashlights, etc have all held up well and the drills gets lots of use.


----------



## DavdH

DeWalt for extreme use.


----------



## memory

I am not very impressed with Dewalt. I bought the 4pc 18v kit years ago, can't remember exactly how long ago, circular saw, sawzall, drill/hammer drill and the light. I have been pleased with everything except for the drill. I have had the original drill rebuilt twice at the dewalt store. That drill is not working at all right now, I got tired of having it fixed all the time so I ended up buying another drill to replace that one. And I am having issues with that one as well. It does the job fine but throws out sparks really bad when you let off the trigger fast. I am not sure if that means it is about to go out or what.

Every time I read threads like this, everybody says Dewalt is the best but I am not pleased with them. We are not in a trade but do use them on a dairy farm but I wouldn't say they are abused.

I didn't realize this until recently but Dewalt is made by Black and Decker. IMO, Black and Decker seems like a cheap company.

If I had the money, I would consider buying a different set although I am not sure what I would get. It seems the new Milwaukee line is getting good reviews. Somebody that we know has a Makita set, not sure how old or new but she says the batteries will out last any of them.


----------



## peakbagger

I have the older Milwaukee 28 volt system, when they first came out the sets were somewhat reasonable but they are quite priced these days. The batteries last a long time between charges and they have the same power as most corded tools. My drill is starting to show the hard life, its been dropped a few too many times but that is the operator not the tool.


----------



## Fifelaker

For drills my vote goes to Panisonic!!! I have used all of them at one time or another and the Panisonic is by far the best I have ever used. $$$$ but worth it if you use it a lot.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Since i am in the market for a cordless impact wrench to change the pockets on my stump grinder which are torq to 150 ft lbs i have been doing a lot of research, this is what i have come up with,
all are 18volt with batteries and charger..

bosch 500 ft lbs, very expensive 450.00 with very good reviews..
milwaukee 450 ft lbs, 379.00 very good reviews..
dewalt 300 ft lbs 329.00 mixed reviews..

talked to quite a few salesman at home depot, lowes and northern tool, they all rated the
milwaukee #1 and dewalt #2, milwaukee 5 yr warranty, best of all of them, there is also snap-on and quite a few others but cost is out of my reach, also the hitachi has some good points...

I bought a titan 280 ft lbs and it would not even loosen the pocket bolts, so i returned it, bought it from summit racing equipment online, they offered an exchange but i opted for money back as i now have no faith in it, now waiting for them to credit my account b4 i make the final decision on which one to buy, but it looks like it will be the milwaukee. i will let everyone know what i get and how it works out, 450 ft lbs ought to handle just about any need i would have...

I had allways thought b4 i did the research that dewalt was the best but i have now changed my mind, big diff between 300 and 450 ft lbs for about the same money...

Getting tired of using a breaker bar when in the field, kinda hard on my old arms too LOL..

Bob....


----------



## AKDoug

My most used cordless tools are 1/4 drive impact drivers. Everything from wood screws, to roofing screws, taking apart small equipment, driving 6" timberlock screws. I use them every day. I have a DeWalt 20V, a Milwaukee 18V, and a Makita 18V.. all with lithium ion. The DeWalt is the lightest and most compact of the bunch, and it stomps the other two soundly. The Milwaukee and Makita are fantastic tools, but the DeWalt wins in this catagory.


----------



## XSKIER

OLD MAN,
You'll be happy with Milwaukee 2663. I've had one for four years with occasional use. They say the new red batteries are way better, but I don't have any yet. Milwaukee M18 tools are no joke, they are right next to corded tools for power. I also own the circ saw, sawzall, 4 1/2" angle grinder, 1/2" compact drill, and 3/8" compact impact (used daily professionally). My 3/8" compact was rebuilt once by Milwaukee, but is still going strong after five years.


----------



## ChopperDan

I've had good luck with the 18 volt Makita line. I have the 1/2" impact gun and works great.


Dan


----------



## labdad

I'm not much of a carpenter but for all my projects I have been using Ridgid brand and now they have the lifetime warranty on their batteries. I recently got a impact driver and couldn't believe how much torque it had for such small size.


----------



## Cerran

memory said:


> I am not very impressed with Dewalt. I bought the 4pc 18v kit years ago, can't remember exactly how long ago, circular saw, sawzall, drill/hammer drill and the light. I have been pleased with everything except for the drill. I have had the original drill rebuilt twice at the dewalt store. That drill is not working at all right now, I got tired of having it fixed all the time so I ended up buying another drill to replace that one. And I am having issues with that one as well. It does the job fine but throws out sparks really bad when you let off the trigger fast. I am not sure if that means it is about to go out or what.
> 
> Every time I read threads like this, everybody says Dewalt is the best but I am not pleased with them. We are not in a trade but do use them on a dairy farm but I wouldn't say they are abused.
> 
> I didn't realize this until recently but Dewalt is made by Black and Decker. IMO, Black and Decker seems like a cheap company.
> 
> If I had the money, I would consider buying a different set although I am not sure what I would get. It seems the new Milwaukee line is getting good reviews. Somebody that we know has a Makita set, not sure how old or new but she says the batteries will out last any of them.



Was the Dewalt stuff you bought the consumer stuff or the DeWalt Industrial line? The standard stuff is on par with Craftsman homeowner stuff.

That being said I'm very Partial to Makita given that I have a few of their power tools that I've had since early high school and are approaching 25 years old and still doing fine.


----------



## Wiz

Panasonic makes the best !/2 in drill. The 14 volt lithium . is as powerful as the others 18 volt I use mine every day. I open and close a lathe chuck with it set on 17.
The impacter has 3 settings and it is my go to impact gun. For the hard to get to places I bought an Hitachi right angle impactor, I don't know of any other brand of right angle impacter. The Hitachi got a good workout recently and I was very impressed. The older dewalts were big, heavy and bulky. I do have a Makita white Drill and impactor The reason I bought the Makita because they have a nice varity of tools that the others don't have. The Vacuum cleaner, the battery powered blower. If you want to get a fire going real good and real fast aim the blower at it and pull the trigger. Turns your campfire into a blast furnace. They also have some nice lights and a radio. The Panasonic's are hard to find locally. the big box stores don't have them. A pro tool supplier or online supplier is how to get them. I have a lot of older Milwaukee corded tools but they are not the same as the crap they are making in China.


----------



## bigredd

I noticed Dewalt has finally entering the competition in brushless hammer drills with the DCD995M2. It has 4 amp-hr battery and one youtube review has it as the new top dog over the Milwaukee 2604. The Milwaukee 2797 combo set is the best out there IMO. Many retailers are now offering a free tool with the 2797 set.


----------



## memory

Cerran, I am not sure which type of Dewalt I have. How can I tell the difference?

After reading a lot of these posts, I think my next set is going to be Milwaukee. I would be buying the combo set, circular saw, sawzall, drill and maybe an angle grinder. I just have to wait until I can afford it.

BTW, how do you quote a post with this new setup? I did not see an option for it anywhere unless I am blind. I seen all the buttons in the lower right corner of the post but nothing for quoting the post.


----------



## bigredd

You will not regret going with Milwaukee. Once you get a tool kit with new batteries, you can bid on new bare tools from Ebay and get them well below retail from sellers breaking up kits. Just about everything in their Fuel Line is best in class.

Milwaukee does not require an original receipt from an authorized dealer to get warranty service. If you don't have a receipt, then the warranty period is determined by the manufacture date in the serial number. It's easy to determine that date. The 4th and fifth digits are always "AD". The first two numbers after "AD" is the year, and the two after that is the week. Here's an example of a serial number: E42AD131002393. The manufacture date is tenth week of 2013.


----------



## bigredd

I just received a new Milwaukee Fuel 2764-22; 3/4" High Torque Impact Wrench yesterday. Have had a chance to try it out briefly. This thing is really impressive. Here is a brief video on the 2764 in action.


----------



## DavidBrown1212

Am I the only one who is sorely dissapointed with the Milwaukee Fuel? I have had two, the hammer drill and the basic drill. The basic drill was crap, no good. They gave me a new one, but I chipped in to make it the hammer drill, because the components are heavier. Its OK, does not blow me away like the Dealt 20V Max. I have two of those now. I use my drills in boilermaker/pipefitting. Long running brushing welds off, drilling hard metals, this is where the Dealt shines. If you you are drilling screws, lots of short burst, the Fuel is great, otherwise it gets hot. Not designed for fast continuous discharge at all.


----------



## XSKIER

Hey Bigred,
Sweet video: no wrench to hold the bolt, no torque reaction in the users hand, which breaker bar 1/4" drive? I get that your happy with your fuel, but show us for real what it can do?


----------



## bigredd

Yea, I'm looking for something to challenge this beast. We were able to get the nuts off by hand without a wrench on top after hitting it with the impact. It would be great for tractor lugs. It has 1200 ft-lbs nut breaking power, and two fastening modes, 750 and 375 ft-lbs.


----------



## bigredd

Hey Bigred,
Sweet video: no wrench to hold the bolt, no torque reaction in the users hand, which breaker bar 1/4" drive? I get that your happy with your fuel, but show us for real what it can do?

Here ya go.


----------



## zogger

bigredd said:


> Hey Bigred,
> Sweet video: no wrench to hold the bolt, no torque reaction in the users hand, which breaker bar 1/4" drive? I get that your happy with your fuel, but show us for real what it can do?
> 
> Here ya go.



Man, that's nice!!


----------



## jerseyjeff

I went cordless a long time ago with a 14.4 dewalt nicad, and thought it was the bomb, for a good long time, eventually I graduated to a 18 volt kit, and liked it too, but it was heavy and the batteries did not seem to hold charges well. While running the dewalt kit, I needed a right angle driver , and found myself with a rigid 12 volt kit too. I would classify myself as a prosumer, who runs tools weekly, and will do a few decks, a few kitchens, and lots of furniture in the span of a year. At some point about 10 years ago I saw my first impact driver and 24 hours later had a makita nimh kit, I beat the tar out of those little tools, and they would not die, eventually, I sold them off and picked up a blue lithium ion kit. 

I have been super impressed with the makita stuff and have been slowly adding tools to the kit, the batteries have a decent life, but if they get overheated, kiss run time goodbye. I recently switched up to the brushless impact driver and it is SWEET, tons of power, way more run time, usiually I give up before the battery does. My original hammer drill has something stripped in the gear box, but still runs, so I bought a bare tool for it. I was going to get the brushless, but it seems like the original, brushed hammer drill was a bit more robust. 
I like the ergonomics on the makitas, but, if all of my stuff went poof tonight, I would be hard pressed not to get the m18. the brushless drill is very sweet and the impact driver is almost as good as the makita, and they have a brushless recip saw too which will be really great. 
I did get the makita right angle drill and 1/2 inch impact wrench. The impact wrench is hysterical. I have yet to meet a fastener it cannot budge. It is very handy on frozen to be thrown out stuff (like old sinks) if you can get the socket on it, it is coming off. I also used it on 3/4 inch hardware to hang flitch plates, and it made lots of work go very fast. It is VERY loud, but, works great. 
If makita can come up with a better brushless drill, I will stop lusting for the red stuff. 

This is a silly vid of pulling heavy stuff with drills, but I have seen the brushless makita go poof and give up lots of smoke in other tests too.


----------



## bigredd

Nice vid. Makita does not have the overload circuit protection that the Milwaukee has. A Milwaukee will shut off if overloaded. Both are great drills for normal use though.


----------



## bassjam

I picked up a Bosch 18v Lithium Ion drill/impact set on Amazon a year and a half ago for $200. I think the combo is closer to $300 now, but I love both, especially the impact driver. I was coming from a DeWalt 18v NiCad and couldn't justify the cost of new batteries. I spent a lot of time on various forums and the same names came up, all with about the same reviews: Dewalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, and Makita. From all my reading, the Miliwaukee and Bosch seemed to edge out the other two. Actually, DeWalt seemed to come in last. A lot of contractors use their stuff, but a lot have to replace their stuff too. I think DeWalt spends a little more on marketing which gets them a little better brand loyalty. The only reason I picked Bosch over the Milwaulkee set is because there's a lot of German in my blood!

I'm a homeowner and shade-tree mechanic, so these don't get used every day but probably do get pulled off their shelf every weekend. The impact is used for everything from driving deck screws and lag bolts to working on my car and truck. And I've drilled a lot of holes through both aluminum and steel with the drill. I'm more than happy, enough to buy a cordless circular saw to match the set.


----------



## jughead500

Check out the new dewalts.theyre being assembled in the USA  out of global maferials though.my pos el cheapo porter cable drill batteries went bad not even a year after I bought it.went to lowes to get a new drill so I got the dewalt 20v max set up with the impact.im happy  sure beats the porter cable.


----------



## Oliver1655

As with many brands, a lot of the big names in tools when I was younger, no longer have the same quality. Porter Cable, Black & Decker Industrial, Dewalt, Craftsman, ... If I can find these older tools at sales working I have no hesitation buying them up. 

I started with the 9.6 volt Makita line & use them for several years. When the 18 volt lines came out & my batteries were once again needing to be replaced I looked around with 3 thoughts in mind: 1 - Variety of tools sharing the same batteries, 2 - Price of replacement batteries, & overall cost. 3 - Staying power in the market. I wanted them to be around for years. In the end I chose the Ryobi 18 volt system & have had no regrets. 

Some of the different types of 18v Ryobi tool I have: 3 speed hammer drill, 2 speed hammer drills, 1/2" & 3/8" drills, right angle drills, angle grinders, routers, dual action sander, spiral cut saw, orbital jig saws, circular saws, reciprocal saws, chain saw, caulking gun, flash lights, radio, wet/dry vacuum, "Dust Buster" looking vacuums, buffer, 1/4" & 1/2" impact guns, hedge trimmer, pruning saw.

(If you haven't used a cordless caulking gun, you have missed out! Variable speed, smooth/even flow, & when you are putting Liquid Nails on floor joist, a real arm & time saver!) 

I had a stapler but it required a 4-5 sec recycle time & it went back. The chain saw turns too slow, at least with the old ni-cad batteries. I probable should try it with the 4 ah lithium but I really don't need it, it came with the combo kit I started out with.

The primary source for the Ryobi line is Home depot. If you keep an eye out they have great sales on a regular basis. For example: This summer, 3/8" drill with 1/4" impact gun, 2 lithium batteries & charger for $99. At Christmas time for $79, 3/8" drill, choice of circular or reciprocal saw, 2 batteries & charger. Home depot also will give a 10% military discount.


----------



## bigredd

Will be receiving a DEWALT DCN692M1 20V MAX* Brushless Framing Nailer next week and will post a video review soon.


----------



## stihl sawing

My pet peeve with cordless tools are the battery, when you do finally need to buy a couple, they are usually out of date and not made anymore, or more expensive than a new tool set. I have had a few different sets from all of them except Milwaukee. I currently have a Ryobi set. It works great for what I need it to do and the replacement batteryies are 70 bucks for two. not too bad. Now when mine go bad, are they still going to have them for that price? who knows. I do like the lifetime warrenty ones.. if they are legit.


----------



## Oliver1655

My brother-in-law had a Rigid who's batteries was suppose to be live time warrantied. He gave up on getting the batteries replaced & switched over to Ryobi.

The Ryobi line is well established & I don't for see any problems with finding replacement batteries in the near future. As Stihl Sawing said, battery prices are "not too bad" compared to others. Alot of times with sales you get extra tools for the price of 2 batteries & the charger. I haven't seen other major name cordless tool brands doing this.


----------



## bigredd

Got the new Dewalt DCN692 today and man what a beast this thing is. I don't believe the DCD692 is available for sale anywhere yet because its not even listed on Dewalt's website. The DCN690 is available but not sure what the difference is.

P.S. Spoke with Dewalt Product Development Manager today and the difference is that the DCN692 has a dual speed selector, which provides a higher number of shots per battery charge for smaller sized nails.


----------



## bigredd

Here's my videos of the new Dewalt DCN692 Framing Nailer. Just an awesome machine.


----------



## snowd

+1 on the Ridgid drill/driver 18v lithium with the lifetime warranty. I bought them in 2008 and they replaced the batteries in 2012 with no hassels. I'm an avid DIYer doing most of my own repairs/remodels at my house & cabin.


----------



## bullseye13

I had a dewalt 14.4v nicd drill set for 10 years, couldnt kill the drill. Im not a contractor but i get into my share of roofs/decks/drilling heavy metal, etc. batteries sucked but it didnt die. I upgraded to the Ridgid x4 kit over the summer. The batteries dont hold a charge well over time, but if you charge them before use, they last a very long time. I like the feel of the drills, i have the impact and regular drill. They are small, light, and very strong. The kit came with a radio with a aux jack, which is completely awesome. Got the kit on sale for $200. 
I was afraid the Ridgid impact would replace my craftsman 12v battery impact. Nope. Its definately stronger, but i just cant give up the craftsman for working on small engines.


----------



## jpj6780

I just ordered a Bosch 12v kit that has the ps31 drill/driver, ps41 impact driver, (2) 2.0 Ah batteries and 2 of their nifty "L-Boxx" storage containers. The drill, impact driver, batteries and charger fit in one box and the other box has removable dividers for parts accessories storage. Got the whole kit for $150 shipped. I was a little hesitant with all of the brushless stuff coming out, but that would have cost me double. Had my eyes on the Milwaukee fuel set, but I'll wait until the brushless prices drop. 

Bosch just released some brushless tools in 18v and 12v. The 18v impact has a great feature in that you can use normal 1/4" impact bits or 1/2" sockets without an adapter. Pretty slick.


----------



## bigredd

Here's some more eye candy for you. Milwaukee's new M12 Fuel Combo Kit featuring the Hammer Drill/Driver and Impact Driver.


----------



## palbin

Hello!

I am looking for a cordless impact driver that can screw the pictured 20 mm 
(25/32") diameter 30 mm (38/32") socket Frensch screws into tree stumps 
for turning winsch wires in connection with complicated tree fellings - from 
the amount of force I use with the pictured 1 meter 3/4" bar handle I estim-
ate that up to 750 Nm is required - my firm belief is that a cordless device for 
this does not exist, or  ?

Thanks


----------



## bigredd

You need to look at the Milwauke Fuel M18 High Torque Impact Wrenches or the Ingersoll Rand W7150. I posted a review of the Milwaukee 2764-22 on this thread.


----------



## palbin

Ahaa - thank you very much - this is much appreciated  !


----------



## palbin

I have a lot of Makita 18 volt cordless stuff - they are quality items - but
one must realize that a modern state-of-the-art battery for such a mach-
ine can deliver at the very most an equivalent of one oz of petrol ... .

My favorite cordless machine is therefore instead my Husky 120 cc rail
saw which equipped with a 1 liter or so fuel tank can inflict seriuosly mo-
re damage than virtually any pile of battery machines ... . See here for
example when I chopped two rusted forged bicycle locks in like 0.5 sec-
onds ... doesn't take much longer to fell a parking meter or chop the
wheels of your least liked neighbour's car ... .


----------



## palbin

PS. Note that by burning your chargable battery (charged or uncharged) 
instead of using its charge (or lack of it) you will get like 100 times more 
energy than using its full charge ... . Just some simple thoughts of an un-
knowledgeable amateur ...  .


----------



## Sellseverything

Ridgid 18 volt Xr4 Drill and Impact Driver Kit.
Use it daily for Small Engine Repair and the Torque of the impact is more than all other BRANDS in its class. It does have 100BPM less than the Dewalt and Milwaukee , but the torque is about 300-400 in. lbs more I believe. I prefer the TORQUE instead. Batteries LAST!

RIGID HAS MY MONEY!!!


----------



## bigredd

I also have that Ridgid Xr4 Kit and they are my go-to tools around the house. Very good ergonomics and great performance. The soft case is real handy.


----------



## Sellseverything

I love that its light weight, and has the balls to remove mower blades. My KIT cost me $218 with tax, and WELL WORTH IT!


----------



## bigredd

Here's a couple more to feast your eyes on. OK the Rotary Hammer is corded, but just a beast of a tool.


----------



## AuerX

Bosch and/or Makita.

Fits my hand the best and is reliable.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver

Milwaukee and Hilti . Hilti is awesome with great service


----------



## Cerran

I'm still pissed that 6 months after I bought my Makita LXT Impact driver and drill they came out with brushless versions. Still I have no complaints about my Makita set, they are powerful, have great battery life and perform very well. I'd buy them again only I'd go with the brushless versions. I'd also consider a Ridgid set since the batteries with them come with lifetime warranty.


----------



## bigredd

Here are the new Milwaukee M18 Fuel Hole Hawgs. These things sling wood chips like a chainsaw.


----------



## zogger

bigredd said:


> Here are the new Milwaukee M18 Fuel Hole Hawgs. These things sling wood chips like a chainsaw.




That looks real stout!


----------



## Snap

I just retired an old Makita 12 volt 3/8"drill with a Milwaukee M12 Fuel 1/2" drill.
I considered an M18 but when it came down to it for hobby and house repairs the lighter weight was more important that having wrist straining torque. That couple extra pounds really makes a difference and it's a bit more compact for squeezing in tight spaces like between studs.
I love the M12 Fuel. It comes with two battery sizes in the kit and recharge only takes an hour.


----------



## bigredd

I have the Milwaukee M12 Fuel Hammer Drill and Impact Driver Set, and it delivers near 18 Volt performance in a compact package. I'm getting the new Makita 18 Volt Brushless Hammer Drill and Impact Driver Set. The drill delivers a whopping 1040 in-lbs torque. The Dewalt and Milwaukee only has 725 in-lbs. Should be a beast.


----------

